# COUNTERPOLL: I'll watch, listen to, read anything related to this celeb



## Trunkmonkey (Mar 26, 2007)

OOOKayyy time to confess your obsession for a certain celeb.  

1) Tom Hanks - Everything he touces turns to gold 
2) Michael Keaton - Haven't seen him around for a while but I can't remember a bad movie


There are more... 

And anybody says Nicole Richie I'll personally clock you with a pipe wrench


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 26, 2007)

Tom Hanks is a good one. 

Scarlett Johanssen. A bit of a ho, but supremely talented.

Are we talking music too?


----------



## Corvs Queen (Mar 26, 2007)

*ANYTHING* that Billy Corgan is affiliated with or anything that he is responsable for. He rocks my socks and if I didn't already believe in the Holy Trinity then I would believe in Billy Corgan.


----------



## claresauntie (Mar 26, 2007)

Jennifer Aniston. Love her. 

Angelina Jolie, because I really like the humanitarian bent she's taken after the vial of blood/kissing your brother phase ended.

Not that there's much, but Milla Jovovich. I'm fascinated with her, mostly because she is a beautiful goddess.

And I am also eternally interested in *Nicole Richie*. 
_just kidding, TrunkMonkey. don't pop out of the trunk and kill me!


_ *jen_
 _


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 26, 2007)

mmmmmmm kenny chesney.
I think I pretty much have every song he's ever released. :hump:


----------



## Trunkmonkey (Mar 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Tom Hanks is a good one. 

Scarlett Johanssen. A bit of a ho, but supremely talented.

Are we talking music too?_

 
Anything with a person of note involved qualifies in this thread. 

Example... Winston Churchill, Abe Lincoln, Robert E Lee, Rosa Parks, or Coco the Clown. 

If they trip your trigger say so and why

*waves wrench and eyes jen


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 26, 2007)

Ok, well fine. 

I can't say I follow any particular celeb (except Kenny Chesney, and I think I might be on his stalker list...) obsessively...I'm a fan of talent...whether it's artistic, dramatic, or musical.
Eminem comes immediately to mind. Not a huge fan of what he says sometimes, but the way he says them is undeniably talented.
Garth Brooks. I saw him on stage back in 98 and seriously the man is electrifying. Ever since, when I see his name in the news, I watch.
Big & Rich and Gretchen Wilson. All three of them are amazingly talented songwriters. Fantastically so. There are most assuredly better singers out there, but they are really above the standard for songwriters.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Mar 26, 2007)

Ed Norton. Very talented, does interesting charity stuff that goes under the radar.

Sophia Coppola. I really like her films, and she seems all right as a person.

Spike Jonze. A brilliant director. I wish I had half his talent.

Wes Anderson. I love his quirky movies.

Stephen Colbert. I adore the Colbert Report, and I like his insight on the show and everything.

Jon Stewart. Same reasons as above. I like that he also doesn't allow his audience to be assholes towards people that they don't like, even if he doesn't like them


----------



## sharyn (Mar 26, 2007)

Sexy ass gerard way. a*n*d frank *i*ero, too. I like guys in tight pants with eyeliner.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*c*an y*o*u say hotness?!

Mariah Carey - I *l*ist*e*n to he*r* mus*ic* since I am 5 years old. I love* h*er. and *I* lik*e* her clothes, damnit!!!!!!!! 

I guess if *for*got lots of artists but mayb*e* I'll add more fa*ve*s of mine late*r*.


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 26, 2007)

Hahahhahahhahahahaa


----------



## Shawna (Mar 26, 2007)

I adore Bruce Campbell


----------



## mskitchmas (Mar 26, 2007)

maynard keenan

alton brown

tennessee williams

julia child

and princess di


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Mar 26, 2007)

Leonardo DiCaprio:
1: b.c he is so HOT
2: I love all the Movies he played in
3: He really gets into his character
4; did i mention HOTTNESS.. lol


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 26, 2007)

Love Tom Hanks. If he's in it I'll do everything I can to watch it. Except the DiVinci Code. I couldn't even get through the book I was so bored so I didn't even wanna try the movie. (ANd no not for religious reasons- I swear i'm the only one who couldn't get past chapter 5 on that book)

Denzel Washington-Brilliant Actor. 

Alan Alda- if I find out that SOB is in it- I'll suffer through any other actor I can't stand and watch him. I love his blue eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




William Shatner- I can't pass up Kirk. I can't.

And finally
Paul McCartney. I love that man. He's dumb as a rock (sometimes ie: his ex wife situation) but he's very talented (though he does need Lennons or anybodies darkness)


----------



## aquarius11 (Mar 26, 2007)

Another Tom Hanks here.  I met him when he was filming Road To Perdition in Dundee, Illinois (I lived in IL at the time)...he is a very nice man, he took pics with a lot of his fans and he is so much smaller (height and weight wise, lol) in real life than on film!  He smiled and waved to everyone and he just had a charisma about him that had the fans smiling and clapping for him.  That was a neat experience!


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 26, 2007)

So jealous you met him. He exudes talent.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Mar 26, 2007)

_*Al Pacino
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










He's not the same kinda' sexy he was back in his "Serpico" and "Panic In Needles Park" days...but DAMN.....I LOVE the man....I love every movie he's ever done....He was just gorgeous back when......Sigh....Not only is he beautiful, but he's a terrific, terrific actor...NOBODY else could've played Micheal Corleone (at least not with the same brooding intensity he did).

Another...Morgan Freeman



...I just love the Morg'!
*_


----------



## Trunkmonkey (Mar 26, 2007)

if you like pachino how do you feel about deniro

or the two movies they've had scenes together?


----------



## lara (Mar 26, 2007)

Paul Guilfoyle and Henry Rollins.


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 27, 2007)

I am a huge fan of the band 311 and I would go all around the world to see there concerts if I had the money.  They are awesome!

I also love Mariah Carey!


----------



## Fairybelle (Mar 27, 2007)

Gwen Stefani!


----------



## Hilly (Mar 27, 2007)

Paris Hilton and soorrrryyyy Nicole Richie!!! Hahah I LOOVVEEE THEM


----------



## silverblackened (Mar 27, 2007)

Ryan Gosling, William Petersen, and um, Melanie C.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Mar 27, 2007)

Mike Rowe. 

I'm a nerd.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Mar 27, 2007)

I realized last night I'll watch anything with Chris Rock and Dave Chapelle in it.


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 29, 2007)

Ooo I'm liking the counterpoll 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Nice one!

- *Directors:* Luc Besson/Christopher Nolan/James Cameron/David Cronenberg/Jim Jarmusch/Robert Rodriquez /Stephen Chow - LOVE thier work and eagerly wait for any tidbit of information concerning new projects
- *Actors:* Sean Bean/Christian Bale/Hugo Weaving/Milla Jovovich/Takesi Kineshiro/Jet Li/Jensen Ackles (the hot brother from that show Supernatural!!)
- *Musicians:* Amon Tobin/Trent Reznor/Maynard/Dr.Skunkenstein/Vitalic/Adam Freeland/Bjork/Lisa Gerrard/Natasha Atlas/Medooza/Depeche Mode/Infected Mushroom/Adam Freeland/Massive Attack


That's all I can think of!


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Mar 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Trunkmonkey* 

 
_if you like pachino how do you feel about deniro

or the two movies they've had scenes together?_

 

_*I really like De Niro too..Not the same way I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pacino, but I am a fan.  IMO, he is in the same 'league' with Pacino...I think De Niro is a stellar actor, and the Godfather II was wonderful...Although Pacino and De Niro weren't techincally on screen 'together' in GFII, I thought they complemented each other well (both being the main protagonists).

I cannot think of the other movie where they starred together (perhaps you could refresh my memory).*_


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 29, 2007)

I believe it was Heat.


----------



## Katja (Mar 29, 2007)

*^^^ Yep, it was Heat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really don't have any monomanic obsession with any ONE celebrity, but a few come to mind as far as appeal.

-Matt Damon 
-Scarlett Jo
-Edward Norton
-Ryan Gosling
-Sophia Coppola

Musicians/Artists:
-Elliott Smith R.I.P.
-Richie Hawtin
-Sven Vath
-Bjork
-My Bloody Valentine
-Boards of Canada
*


----------



## silverblackened (Mar 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katja* 
_* -Ryan Gosling *_

 
I <3 you.


----------



## veilchen (Mar 29, 2007)

Kate Winslet - I love everything about her and her movies.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Apr 1, 2007)

Keith Urban


----------



## mskitchmas (Apr 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_Paul Guilfoyle and Henry Rollins._

 
i forgot to mention henry. sigh. (gush)


----------

